# One eye watering???



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If she is teething, it can certainly cause tearing, but so can many other things - a blocked tear duct, ingrowing eyelash, etc, etc. Probably not an allergic reaction, as it is only on one side. I'd get her checked by the vet, and then try twice daily bathing and drying. Sophy had bad tear stains as a youngster, which got worse when she was teething and if she was stressed. Keeping the area clean and dry helped, and she eventually grew out of it.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi has one eye that would water up and tear up pretty bad sometimes. She will two years old next month. At her vet visit last May, the vet noticed, really by chance that she had a teeny, tiny lash growing inward. She had another vet look at it and it was decided to take a wait and see approach. It would require surgery to remove it. The vet told me that as long as she wasn't acting like it bothered her they would check it again in the next two months. Will all that being said, I just switched her to a grain free food two weeks ago and have seen a noticable difference in the watering of her eye.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly started tearing at teething time too...and now at 11 months it has lessened but I'm still fighting it. I'm waiting.......meanwhile, she eats grain free, get a little yogurt, I put applecider vinegar in her water, wash her face 2x daily. It all seems to help just a little, but I don't want to try Angels Eyes yet....maybe when she's a little older I will, but for now antibiotics will be a last effort!


----------

